# D21 Dash board removal



## The_Commodore (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, this is my first post here. I'm from Raleigh NC and just got an 86 Hardbody 4x4 and love the truck (big tires in the near future, probly). I always join forums for my vehicles, and this one looks pretty good...

Anyways, I am trying to replace the heater core on my truck so I can defrost my windows. The Haynes seems to kind of... oversimplify the process, and from the threads I've seen, it sounds like I need to take out the entire dash to get at it, which is a real bitch. My interior is a mess right now and it seems like I cant get it to disconnect at the top. Is there an easy/right way to do this, maybe something with pictures for an illiterate moron like me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

seems like the are 100 screws that hold it on..

remove steering wheel..remove the three air das/winshield vents BECAREFUL HERE NOT TO CRACK THE WINDSHIELD(there are bolts down in the vents)
pull the side vents (where the door closes by the dash)out..

pull the cluster and radio bezel .pull the glove box and its metal backing.

then the real work begins..

there are numerous screws that have to be removed..


----------

